# Getting your PC to Powerdown after shutdown -h Command

## elboricua

I searched and searched this forum for answers but it seems like a lot of people gave up on getting this working.  I have a really bad tendency to not sleep when I have a computer issue so I had to get this working  :Smile: 

I must have recompiled my kernel 20 times before I figured this out.    :Embarassed: 

But I did  :Smile:   My machine shuts down and powers off now  :Smile: 

I have an ASUS board.  ACPI compliant.  So what I did was 

I compiled the kernel with ACPI support.  I enabled the whole ACPI tree and compiled it directly into the kernel.

I emerge acpid and made sure that it was in the default runlevel.

```
emerge acpid

rc-update add acpid default 
```

Rebooted for good measure and then I issued my poweroff command.

I have in my .bashrc 

```
alias poweroff='/sbin/shudown -h now'
```

My machine powered down.  Wooooo hoooooooo yaaaaaaayyyyy  yippie skippy    :Laughing: 

I hope that helps someone seachine on ACPI, SHUTDOWN, POWEROFF and APM issues   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bonkalot

Thanks dude, i have been wondering why my machine doesn't turn off propper.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## DArtagnan

 *Quote:*   

> I have an ASUS board. ACPI compliant. So what I did was...

 

I have asus too but I'm not sure if its ACPI compliant...

Any clue?

----------

## elboricua

Pacman, what kind of ASUS board do you have?  

I have Gentoo installed on 3 pc's with ASUS boards and the ACPI kernel support and acpid did the trick for all of them.

I use the following mobo's

ASUS K7V

ASUS A7V133

ASUS CUSL2-C

----------

## DArtagnan

Oh my man  :Smile: 

Its an old one Asus P2B, 300 Mhz and still runs like a f... bitch  :Smile: 

----------

## elboricua

Yup that board supports ACPI.  You may need to upgrade to the newest BIOS for it though.   *Quote:*   

>  BIOS
> 
> # 2M-bit Flash EPROM
> 
> # Award® Anti-Boot Virus & PnP BIOS with ACPI, AGP, DMI, Green, Plug and Play Features
> ...

  from  http://www.active-hardware.com/english/reviews/mainboard/p2b.htm

Check out http://download.asus.com.tw/mb_dl_menu.asp to see if you have the most recent BIOS.  

I actually had to put down my oldest ASUS board.  It was a VX97 with a p100.  No power management support there was an AT  :Smile:   I was not about to try to install gentoo on that!!!

----------

## DArtagnan

Thanks man...I saw there a lot of P2B-<some letter here> and i did not know what to choose so I selected P2B only..there are 2 updates:

P2B BIOS 1012 (with H/W Monitoring)

P2B BIOS 1012 (no H/W Monitoring) 

Whats H/W Monitoring?

Then, its possible to update the motherboard from Linux? I did it only from windows ...long time ago...

----------

## Jacaranda

Hey,

H/W Monitoring is Hardware Monitoring, it enables you through something like lm_sensors to see things like how hot your CPU is, how fast your fans are spinning, what voltages are where etc etc.  Usefull.

AFAIK You can't update mobo BIOS from windows or linux.  You would have used a dos boot disk.

See http://www.bootdisk.com for a nice range of bootdisks.

I recommend this disk for flashing:

http://www.hellasystems.de/ftp/Utilities/BootDisk/DrDos70/drdflash.exe

DR DOS, always was the nicest of the dos's IMO.

----------

## DArtagnan

I'm afraid to do this  :Smile: 

My comp. is since 98` P2 300Mhz, board Asus and is still working...maybe when it will work lower

----------

## nsadhal

compiling the kernel w/ acpi support causes my keyboard to stop working.   :Sad: 

i think this problem has been mentioned before on this board... haha... and the solution is to compile the kernel w/o acpi support

my board is an Abit KR7A (non raid, non ata133) with an Athlon XP 1800+ and 512 MB DDR. 

I'm pretty sure I have the most updated bios, as I had to flash it before it would even store any settings and boot more than once.

----------

## Disquiet

All I've ever had to do to get my pc to powerdown on shutdown is to

compile in the Advanced Power Management BIOS support. No ACPI at all.

ACPI is apparently dangerous as well.

----------

## keifir

same here - no need for ACPI. Only had to compile APM support. 

My mobo: Soyo-6VCA with P2-350@300mhz

----------

## albrow

I've stuck with APM too.  I can't say I've had much luck with the whole power-down thing either.  There's real-mode calls under APM but nothing I do seems to work.

Mind you, I do hate my motherboard.  Bloody Super Socket 7 Gigabyte crap.

Alex Brown

----------

## jthj

apm worked here too asus a7v

----------

## BonezTheGoon

APM didn't work for me, but once I compile ACPI (and only ACPI) into my kernel it just worked, nothing more needed.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## jthj

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> APM didn't work for me, but once I compile ACPI (and only ACPI) into my kernel it just worked, nothing more needed.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> BonezTheGoon

 

What type of motherboard and bios do yo have.  I'm just curious as to why apm works for some but others need acpi.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Oh, Duh sorry I thought I had put that in--Must have glazed over that part.

That was on an ECS K7S5A.  I don't recall what BIOS version.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## mathieu

I've also problems with shutdown/halt.

It used to work with apm. But after a while it didn't work anymore, can't remeber what changed perhaps bios update or newer kernel.

(XP shutdown works)

I tried ACPI but this one gives kernel panic at boot (scan pci devices).

Some info:

mb: asus a7v266-e

kernel: gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7

Any suggestions?

mathieu

----------

## rojaro

well ... one of my machines features an ASUS P2B-DS board equiped with two P2/350 cpu's and i had slackware running on it before gentoo, and i didn't have anything of the ACPI stuff enabled and "shutdown -h now" with plain APM support worked fine. so i assume this is an kernel issue as i used the same kernel configuration on the slackware installation (i actually just copied the .config file as i am too lazy to do the same configuration again and again and again).

but as i don't like the idea of wasting memory for a daemon which doesn't do anything for me but to turn off the machine on a shutdown (i mean, this is a server ... no battery status and stuff), i just deleted it's initscript and start it now instead from /etc/conf.d/local.stop. this way it get's started just after i issued the "shutdown -h now" command and doesnt eat any memory as long i need it for more important stuff.

note to Megatron2121: ... the command "halt" does exactly the same, so there is no need for an alias

----------

## elboricua

 *Quote:*   

> note to Megatron2121: ... the command "halt" does exactly the same, so there is no need for an alias

 

I know that it does  :Smile:   I just prefer to use the more descriptive poweroff  :Very Happy:   I also remember the days when halt did evil things to linux machine  :Smile:   so I prefer to jsut alias the shutdown command.  I also forgot to mention that I have a shutdown.allow file in /etc.  If not you would have to be root to do that  :Smile: 

----------

## Blaze

I just edited my inittab so ctrl-alt-del does shutdown -h

Then if I really need to reboot it, I wait for the power down prompt then hit ctrl-alt-del again and it reboots.

----------

## debian

 *mathieu wrote:*   

> I've also problems with shutdown/halt.
> 
> It used to work with apm. But after a while it didn't work anymore, can't remeber what changed perhaps bios update or newer kernel.
> 
> (XP shutdown works)
> ...

 

I've asus a7m266-d and I also got kernel panic with acpi compiled in both r5 and r7.

So I tried mjc-kernel(emerge -s source) and it works perfectly. It also compiles 'I20C' which I previously failed in r5/7.

Just fyi.

----------

## insomniac

I have an Asus A7v-133, and shutdown works fine. Kernel is compiled with APM, no ACPI. Make sure "Use real mode to power off" is disabled in the kernel!

----------

## arkane

I have an ECS P4S5A and APM would only put it into standby (with the fans still going).  A shutdown -h now would make it reboot  :Razz: 

I just compiled in ACPI and shutdown -h now works as promised.  Now, I'd love to know how to put the system into suspend with ACPI *sigh*.

----------

## dufnutz

 *debian wrote:*   

>  *mathieu wrote:*   I've also problems with shutdown/halt.
> 
> It used to work with apm. But after a while it didn't work anymore, can't remeber what changed perhaps bios update or newer kernel.
> 
> (XP shutdown works)
> ...

 

I also have an a7m266 and receive a kernel panick perhaps i'll try the mjc sources... btw what are the mjc sources? thanks

----------

## squareroot

 *insomniac wrote:*   

> I have an Asus A7v-133, and shutdown works fine. Kernel is compiled with APM, no ACPI. Make sure "Use real mode to power off" is disabled in the kernel!

 

This is how my EPOX 8KTA3 works.  An earlier socket 7 board, and different linux system, needed "Use real mode to power off," ( are computers consistent? )

 *arkane wrote:*   

> I have an ECS P4S5A and APM would only put it into standby (with the fans still going). A shutdown -h now would make it reboot icon_razz.gif
> 
> I just compiled in ACPI and shutdown -h now works as promised. Now, I'd love to know how to put the system into suspend with ACPI *sigh*.

 

EPOX removed "suspend to RAM" from later versions of my board.  ( Heat or power problems, or just buggy? )

[edited later]

A simple cause of these problems is a BIOS setting disabling APM and ACPI.  Part of the problem with ACPI has to do with undocumented effects of BIOS settings.  

( The BIOS changelog gives some clues, even if you don't intend to flash yours. ASUS is better than ECS about this. )

These people have collected a better set of BIOS links than I had: 

http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/B/BIOS.html

(You may find yourself learning things you never intended, just to get your computer to run and stop. ) 

While checking other systems I found that one SuSE 8.0 system was installed with "safe" options and would not power down.  Even though the kernel was compiled with support for APM, ACPI (and UDMA) there are boot flags that turn them off.  

If you have tried the suggestions above without luck, check the way you are booting.

----------

## biroed

One thing i learned was to disable symmetric multi-processing support,

it seems that is a default option in the gentoo kernel.

When i disabled this, the computer stopped and the power went off using apm.

----------

## Uranus

 *debian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've asus a7m266-d and I also got kernel panic with acpi compiled in both r5 and r7.
> 
> So I tried mjc-kernel(emerge -s source) and it works perfectly. It also compiles 'I20C' which I previously failed in r5/7.
> ...

 

I also have the same mobo, and with r5 it kernel panic'ed if I had ACPI... but with r7 it works... go figure

----------

## kybber

 *biroed wrote:*   

> One thing i learned was to disable symmetric multi-processing support,
> 
> it seems that is a default option in the gentoo kernel.
> 
> When i disabled this, the computer stopped and the power went off using apm.

 

Brilliant! This was the solution for me. shutdown -h now powers down my Dell laptop  :Smile: 

----------

## timbo

Well this sugestion did not help me, I've tried everything the thing will still not powerdown.......

It always did with Mandrake, I have even compiled a vanilla kernel and set it up exactly the same but it still dosn't.  It's a real pain reaching around the back of the box every time.

Can someone please offer some more sugestions.

Regards

Tim

 :Cool: 

----------

## kryddsill

Google is your friend, maybe. The only relevant information I've been able to find on this thread is this

http://216.239.51.100/search?q=cache:9nYiI0Vf7xgC:phobos.fs.tum.de/pipermail/acpi/2001-February/001061.html+acpi+linux+problem+kernel+apm&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

It pretty much says that "acpi=no-idle" works miracles  :Wink: 

Rasmus Ekman

www.kryddsill.net

----------

## kryddsill

Google is your friend, maybe. The only relevant information I've been able to find on this thread is this

http://216.239.51.100/search?q=cache:9nYiI0Vf7xgC:phobos.fs.tum.de/pipermail/acpi/2001-February/001061.html+acpi+linux+problem+kernel+apm&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

It pretty much says that "acpi=no-idle" works miracles  :Wink: 

Rasmus Ekman

www.kryddsill.net

----------

## hfij

I have an Asus A7A266, and shutdown works fine. Kernel is compiled with ACPI (all the options checked, compiled as part of the kernel), no APM (only ACPI).

Salu2 - Jorge[/b]

----------

## Carlos

Assuming that you have an ACPI-compliant motherboard, all you need to do is enable Power Management support, ACPI support, Bus Manager, and System.  acpid shouldn't make a difference: after all, by the time your system is supposed to be halted, it's been stopped.  It definitely worked for me...

----------

## peepsalot

I tried following the instructions in this thread: enabling every option under General Settings--> ACPI Support, then 

```
emerge acpid 

rc-udate add acpid default
```

I reboot and I see the message "ACPI not compiled into kernel"  :Shocked: 

But I compiled EVERY freakin ACPI option...   :Mad: 

Am I missing something here?

Oh, and its a Gigabyte GA-7VAXP mobo, if that helps.

----------

## DArtagnan

with acpi compiled in kernel I can shutdown but no sound.

Any idea?

----------

## peepsalot

DArtagnan: If you use alsa, did you remember to  emerge alsa-driver after recompile?

If that's not it, I don't know.  I'm just a n00b.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## DArtagnan

 *peepsalot wrote:*   

> DArtagnan: If you use alsa, did you remember to  emerge alsa-driver after recompile?
> 
> If that's not it, I don't know.  I'm just a n00b. 

 

Yep  :Smile: 

----------

## peepsalot

Well, I found this thread, which basically leads me to believe I won't get ACPI working correctly unless I upgrade to a 2.5.XX development kernel.  Being relatively new to Linux however,  I am a little wary of doing that.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39637&highlight=acpi

----------

## ventricle

ACPI causes my startx to show garbled ascii type screen. When I do compile it in the kernel, my machine does shutdown nicely, but won't shutdown now -r, but if I can't run X, then I'm not able to use it!

Surely there must be a standard way to use APM to get the machine to shutdown? This is a desktop, not a laptop.

----------

## col

I have a gigabyte 7vaxp....when I had kernel 2.4.19 r10 gentoo acpi worked & powered down my PC , since I changed to the gaming kernel 2.4.20 r2 acpi now stops my usb mouse from working which really suks ..... I tried APM which dont powerdown. Really this should work by now.....been compiling in apm & acpi for years now & it has always failed more often than not ....

----------

## ajaygautam

Well, I got poweroff on shutdown to work ! Woo-hoo !!

I am using the Asus A7N8X deluxe board.

Just for the sake of the free world, and to add cluter, I decided to write these steps for the mere mortals. Here is an account of what I did

1. Includ ACPI in kernel

2. Built _all_ acpi stuff as modules, Rebuild / reinstall kernel

3. In /etc/modules.autoload, add

```

#ACPI stuff for 2.4.19(-r10)

ospm_system

ospm_processor

ospm_button

#ACPI stuff for 2.4.20(-r2)

button

fan

processor

```

For shutdown, "button" is the only one that you will need.

4. modprobe these modules

5. emerge acpid

6. /etc/init.d/acpid start

7. rc-update add acpid default

It woks fine now. I did notice that grub actually shutsdown without any problem or any power mgmt BS...

HTHS

Ajay

----------

## bombcar

Be sure /boot is mounted before you copy your kernel over!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## insomniac

[quote="Megatron2121"]I searched and searched this forum for answers but it seems like a lot of people gave up on getting this working.  I have a really bad tendency to not sleep when I have a computer issue so I had to get this working :-)

I must have recompiled my kernel 20 times before I figured this out.   :oops: 

But I did :-)  My machine shuts down and powers off now :-)

I have an ASUS board.  ACPI compliant.  So what I did was 

I compiled the kernel with ACPI support.  I enabled the whole ACPI tree and compiled it directly into the kernel.[/quote]

THAT was the culprit - I had previously tried compiling the ACPI stuff as modules, which did not work. When compiled directly into the kernel, the computer (Asus A7V133 + Athlon 1200) shuts down just fine!

----------

## ajaygautam

insomniac, which kernel version are you using ?

I had everything working as modules in 2.4.19. I upgraded to 2.4.20, and xwindows freezes the system on boot. If I pass acpi=off to kernel, everything boots up fine...

Any inputs ?

TIA

Ajay Gautam

Motherboard: ASUS A7N8X Deluxe

----------

## insomniac

i've tried this with 2.4.19 and 2.5.68.

----------

## Lars

I have an old NMC VIA MPV3 with K6-III 450

Power down works very well, but last weeks also my power down does not work any longer after change some things in kernel.

APM or ACPI both don't work.

But I found a solution.

CONFIG_SMP

is my killer, if it's active in the kernel, power down does not work. If your computer isn't a SMP machine (>1 CPU), switch it off.

Now, I use only APM (build in) and no ACPI. And it's working again   :Very Happy: 

 :Exclamation:  'For your safety (tm)' recompile the hole(!) kernel with make clean dep bzImage ...

Lars

----------

## ajaygautam

Lars, I am not able to compile gentoo-sources 2.4.20 kernel with SMP off. I disabled it at "Processor type and features -> Symmetric multi-processing support". when I compile, I get (last gcc command onwards):

```

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O3 -fno-strict-aliasing -

fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon-xp -Os   -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DKBU

ILD_BASENAME=ksyms  -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -c ksyms.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modversions.h:68,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/module.h:21,

                 from ksyms.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modules/dec_and_lock.ver:2:1: warning: "atomic_dec_and_lock" redefined

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/wait.h:16,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/binfmts.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from ksyms.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/spinlock.h:67:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modversions.h:135,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/module.h:21,

                 from ksyms.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modules/i386_ksyms.ver:88:1: warning: "cpu_data" redefined

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/prefetch.h:13,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/list.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/wait.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/binfmts.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from ksyms.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/asm/processor.h:80:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modversions.h:135,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/module.h:21,

                 from ksyms.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modules/i386_ksyms.ver:92:1: warning: "smp_num_cpus" redefined

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from ksyms.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/smp.h:80:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modversions.h:135,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/module.h:21,

                 from ksyms.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modules/i386_ksyms.ver:94:1: warning: "cpu_online_map" redefined

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from ksyms.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/smp.h:88:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modversions.h:135,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/module.h:21,

                 from ksyms.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modules/i386_ksyms.ver:108:1: warning: "smp_call_function" redefined

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from ksyms.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/smp.h:87:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modversions.h:170,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/module.h:21,

                 from ksyms.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modules/ksyms.ver:594:1: warning: "del_timer_sync" redefined

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/ext3_fs_sb.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/fs.h:692,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/binfmts.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from ksyms.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/timer.h:30:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from ksyms.c:20:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/kernel_stat.h: In function `kstat_irqs':

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/kernel_stat.h:57: `smp_num_cpus' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/kernel_stat.h:57: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/kernel_stat.h:57: for each function it appears in.)

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/interrupt.h:45,

                 from ksyms.c:24:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/asm/hardirq.h:41:1: warning: "synchronize_irq" redefined

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modversions.h:135,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/module.h:21,

                 from ksyms.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/include/linux/modules/i386_ksyms.ver:96:1: warning: this is the location of the previous defin

ition

make[2]: *** [ksyms.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel'

make[1]: *** [first_rule] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel'

make: *** [_dir_kernel] Error 2

```

I am able to re-compile my kernel after enabling the SMP option.

Any suggestions ?

Thanks

Ajay

----------

## Lars

Sorry, I've forgotten to say, I use the 2.4.20 vanilla-source kernel and it's compileable very well.

Lars

----------

## Klin'Targ

ajaygautam: I had your problem, and fixed it by copying the .config file to another folder (root's home will do) and doing a make mrproper, then copying the .config file back to /usr/src/linux.

This error seemed to be caused by some file referring to multiprocessor support not being deleted as it should have been.

However, I am having another problem. Enabling ACPI support for my laptop (a Toshiba Satellite 1415-S173) causes the system to have 100% cpu usage at all times.

----------

## Klin'Targ

Ok well I figured out that my problem is a bug in the 2.4 series kernels...I will switch to either the dev kernels or the mm-sources if i can get them to work and hopefully that will fix the 100% CPU usage.

Anyone else with this problem, keep an eye on this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=251184#251184

----------

## ajaygautam

 *Quote:*   

> ajaygautam: I had your problem, and fixed it by copying the .config file to another folder (root's home will do) and doing a make mrproper, then copying the .config file back to /usr/src/linux.
> 
> This error seemed to be caused by some file referring to multiprocessor support not being deleted as it should have been. 

 

Yes, I was able to fix this using mrproper.

Unfortunately, I have having way too many other problems with 2.4.20 and the latest dev-sources.

For starters, cdrecord -scanbus does not find my cd writer and DVD drive. appending "dev=ATAPI" finds them as IDE devices, but CD writing does not work.

I have checked and re-checked that all modules are built. Even compared settings from 2.4.19 (worked)  with 2.4.20 (current)

Any suggestions ?

Thanks

Ajay

----------

## h.u.n.t.e.r

ajaygautam; I have the same problem: disabling SMP support results in kernel compile error. Could you describe that "mrproper" trick a little more?

<edit>>>>>>> aah it's ok I found it "make mrproper" in /usr/src/linux to "reset" everything

----------

## ajaygautam

h.u.n.t.e.r, Do keep in mind that mrproper will delete your .config, so save it to a safe place first.

Ajay

----------

## thepeel

Wow, this took me forever to figure out. I remember on slackware I just had to uncomment the apmd service, which apparently is not required for gentoo. This is what I did to make apm work:

```

apm=power-off

```

append to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.conf

I think recompiling the kernel without SMP support would work, but I had errors similiar to previous posts. This works with SMP enabled or at least it did for me.

I didn't figure this out on my own though, here's the link to my source:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10543

(I wonder what a map would look like of the links within the gentoo forum. So many links would never leave the forum.)

----------

## ted

Thanks alot, worked great!

----------

## bretts5964

My motherboard is an ASUS P3C-2000, so it's on the borderline of when ACPI began replacing APM as the standard.  Mine actually has both, but ACPI didn't work for shutdown no matter what I tried.  I even recompiled the DSDT without errors and did the static ACPI compile with Gentoo sources 2.4.22, but no dice.

What did work?  I changed my kernel config to disable SMP, disable ACPI & enable APM without any sub-options.  I needed to backup my /usr/src/linux/.config file, run "make mrproper", restore .config, run "make menuconfig" and select & deselect these options:

```
Linux Kernel v2.4.22-gentoo-r5 Configuration

General setup  --->

   [*] Power Management support

   <*>   Advanced Power Management BIOS support

   [ ]     Ignore USER SUSPEND

   [ ]     Enable PM at boot time

   [ ]     Make CPU Idle calls when idle

   [ ]     Enable console blanking using APM

   [ ]     RTC stores time in GMT

   [ ]     Allow interrupts during APM BIOS calls

   [ ]     Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off

   ACPI Support  --->

      [ ] ACPI Support

Processor type and features  --->

   (Pentium-III/Celeron(Coppermine)) Processor family

   [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

   [ ] Symmetric multi-processing support

   [ ] Preemptible Kernel

   [*] Local APIC support on uniprocessors

   [*] IO-APIC support on uniprocessors
```

I didn't install apmd, (and uninstalled acpid), nor did I add any kernel parameter options in /boot/grub/grub.conf.  So the Swede who stays up nights was right, (for my hardware at least)!  Now from within KDE, I can use KDM's "Logout > Turn off computer" option and everything powers off.  Sweet sleep...

Brett

----------

## Blejd

I can't seem to get the computer to shut down using APM.

I don't know what motherboard it uses, but it's a very old one (the processor is a pentium1 133mhz!!   :Surprised: )

I've tried everything in this thread, but nothing seems to work...

maybe this computer doesn't support to be turned off like that?

kernel is a clean 2.6.3

any suggestions?   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit: oh yea, and I've made sure that the computer doesn't use one of those buttons that are poped in when the computers running, and when you press the button again it pops out and the computer turns off.

----------

